# RO6 File



## varun (Dec 10, 1999)

Hello,

I have recently downloaded a video clip but I cannot play it. When I check the properties it says it is a R06 File. I have tried Windows Media Player and Real Player but the clip does not work on both of these. What program do I need to play a R06 File?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

It is a file that has been split using winrar. Usually there are multiple files with another file that will recompile the files into one.


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

*WinRar*


----------

